# Elgin Show n Shine - AMDetails Video



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

So wasn't really sure where to put this but. We have been trying to film our shows, trips and day to day work. But as I knew I would be flat our with Elgin. I time lapsed the washing stages and then had our amazing media man Dan Fegent film the Show.

Both have created great videos I think

Check them out :thumb:

*Elgin Show n Shine Feature Video​*

_To play. Click the image_ :thumb:

**********​
*Elgin Show n Shine Pre Wash Time Lapse​*

_To play. Click the image_ :wave:
​


----------

